# Operating Systems >  What is the Usage of this Command

## RyanJames

In DOS operating system what is the command PROMPT used for? Does this command have any other options in it? If so kindly let me know about this

----------


## Robert

The PROMPT command in DOS is used for determining the appearance of the DOS command prompt.
The general syntax is as follows:
PROMPT $e[Attribute(s); Colors; m

----------

